# What's her base colour and is she greying.



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Base color is either bay or brown, though i cannot tell you if she is greying. The easiest way to know would be to find out whether one of her parents was grey.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Thank you but wouldn't she have black ears if she was brown and black tips if she was bay?


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

I have no ways of finding out anything about her parents as I don't even know the name of who bred her all the people told be about them was he was a crazy old man with an old retired appy stallion in the field next to the mares and foals


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I'd guess brown as my first guess, bay as my second for her base color. With varnish roan messing with her coat, I have no idea how you'd tell if she was also going gray without DNA testing!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I am thinking she is brown based, but being she is a pintaloosa there is no way to guess for sure as LP messes with base coats. 

She is not greying she is "coloring out" or "varnishing." It's appaloosa roan.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Varnishing out, not greying out!

And if you ask me, she is a brown...under all those crazy other genes she has going for her!


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

I know she is Varnishing out but was worried she was greying out as well as she is going light very quickly and would hate her to loose her spot.
Thank you


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Varnish can act very fast or very slow it just depends on the horse. She'll keep her appy spots.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Okay that makes sense thank you.
If you are intrested this is her only foal by a black fell so everything he has he has gotten it from her, he is also varnishing out.

Okay so this is what Molly probably is then: Brown based varnish roan with Tobiano, Sabino, Splash and possibly Frame too.
I know you can't tell what she is for sure with out testing but this is the best we can do she isn't sort on different genes lol and the Lp might be hiding more secrect.


----------

